# Woody 10 weeks



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Woody is like a cuddly toy! Love his white socks! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YES! Just a toy....oh my what a cutie pie.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is just gorgeous!!! I love his markings,so cute!! xxx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Is that a shoe lace I can see him pulling on x 

Very cute x


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Woody has got hold of my camera strap but he loves shoe laces too.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He looks so cute. Almost doesn't look real


----------



## Natalie (May 17, 2012)

He is gorgeous, did you get him from a breeder called Nicki? Just asking as got my 5 month old Apricot Cockapoo from her


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, I do like Woody, very, very much


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow! He is supercute!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

How cute,he dosnt look real,id love to see more photos his colouring looks lush!


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi will put more photos on very soon. We did get him fron Nicki in Chieveley, her dogs and puppies are lovely Thanks for the lovely comments we love him very much.


----------



## Sarah11 (May 16, 2012)

How cute is he! He looks just like a teddy


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

One word....gorgeous!


----------

